# hello i'm new and need help - cat at 70 days and hasn't had kittens



## mom2furbabies (May 20, 2015)

i took in a female rescue kitten,i new she was young but she still had some baby teeth. i took her in on march 9, and she showed signs of very recent mating. now it's been time for her kittens which are def in there to come. she's been dilated a small amount. maybe a q-tip sized amount or a tad bit more. her fur us still covering her nipples and the kittens were showing on either side of her thighs a few days ago. they turned and moved down,thankfully but she's not in labor and she is eating well,pottying well,and plays a little. just no kittens yet.i know she's pregnant and seems fine but she's at 70 days now. i can NOT take her to the vet till friday,my other choice is the APL a no-kill vet/hospital/permanent home if needed, but you can't get your cat back from them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The maximum gestation is if you are correct on it's mating date is 72 days, give or take a day. So hopefully she'll have some kitties very soon.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If she goes over the 72 days, it could be a "false pregnancy". If she suddenly goes off her food, acts sick, is lethargic, or has any foul-spelling vaginal discharge, she may have retained dead kitten, and is in danger of developing pyometra, an infection of the uterus that can be fatal, if she is not taken to a vet and spayed immediately. Hope it doesn't come to this and she has a healthy birthing or a false pregnancy. Watch her carefully.


----------

